# What do we think of the JLC Polaris Mariner?



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

I read a belated review of this and then did what we so often do and had a watch-mega-perve for,pictures and videos of it about the interwebs. The garden variety Polaris is very nice but isn’t quite right for me. However this… this is just that tiny bit different. That tiny bit sportier. I like it!

I don’t know yet that I like it enough to spaff ten grand on it. But every journey starts somewhere.

I wonder what the forum makes of it? Does anyone own one? How does the built quality compare to Rolex and Omega? I have never owned a JLC and handled only a few over the years.

What do we think team? Is this a good choice?

Pic… well, because who doesn’t like a pic?


----------



## JorgeB (Jun 13, 2012)

I love everything about it except the "Diving/300m" on the rotary disc, whenever you set the alarm and it is not aligned would drive me nuts. Other than that I really like it.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

JorgeB said:


> I love everything about it except the "Diving/300m" on the rotary disc, whenever you set the alarm and it is not aligned would drive me nuts. Other than that I really like it.


This isn't the Memovox, so that disc doesn't move.


----------



## JorgeB (Jun 13, 2012)

singularityseven said:


> This isn't the Memovox, so that disc doesn't move.


True!, my bad. Guess I just wanted to complain about the Memovox subconsciously.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lots of money on a watch that you’re not 100% about 🤔

I am a fan of JLC and own a Reverso which is great, but have no experience of their other models.

That one looks lovely though.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

I absolutely love this piece and it's on my list of watches I expect to get over the next 3 yrs (I have a few competing with it).

My biggest question presently is whether or not I want this Blue 300M depth version, or the latest green dial version, same movement, but 200M WR, which isn't really an issue to me.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

JorgeB said:


> True!, my bad. Guess I just wanted to complain about the Memovox subconsciously.


Ah, so now I'll point out for you that it makes the inner track indices useless! 😛


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

WhiskeyTengu said:


> I absolutely love this piece and it's on my list of watches I expect to get over the next 3 yrs (I have a few competing with it).
> 
> My biggest question presently is whether or not I want this Blue 300M depth version, or the latest green dial version, same movement, but 200M WR, which isn't really an issue to me.
> 
> View attachment 16648030


Green dial is Ltd to 100 pieces and long sold out


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

ryanb741 said:


> Green dial is Ltd to 100 pieces and long sold out


Not quite.

*AVAILABILITY & PRICE*
The Jaeger-LeCoultre Polaris Date Green Gradient (reference Q906863J) is released as a special, non-limited edition that will be exclusively available from the brand’s official boutiques. But *before it hits stores, the 100 first pieces will be reserved for Jaeger-LeCoultre’s e-commerce platform*. It is priced at *EUR 8,700* excluding taxes.


By the time I'm in the market for it, it will be in the boutiques.


----------



## semiprepper (9 mo ago)

Very nice watch - personally I'd go for the Polaris Automatic as I don't think it needs a date,


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I like it very much. One of those on my long term list.


----------



## tsmonk (10 mo ago)

PeteJ said:


> I read a belated review of this and then did what we so often do and had a watch-mega-perve for,pictures and videos of it about the interwebs. The garden variety Polaris is very nice but isn’t quite right for me. However this… this is just that tiny bit different. That tiny bit sportier. I like it!
> 
> I don’t know yet that I like it enough to spaff ten grand on it. But every journey starts somewhere.
> 
> ...


It's sweet, probably better in person. I am more partial to the Memovox, though


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

I’ve always thought this model is a bit off the beaten path. I like it myself. Not enough to get it but I like it.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I am quite fond of my polaris.


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)

I tried it on. I like it. I would buy it before most of the more popular divers (SMP, Sub, BPFF, etc). It was just too large for me. The timing bezel reads as dial to me, so it's quite expansive on my wrist.


----------



## My Own Personal Melania (Mar 6, 2021)

WhiskeyTengu said:


> I absolutely love this piece and it's on my list of watches I expect to get over the next 3 yrs (I have a few competing with it).
> 
> My biggest question presently is whether or not I want this Blue 300M depth version, or the latest green dial version, same movement, but 200M WR, which isn't really an issue to me.
> 
> View attachment 16648030


Same except one my favorite aspects of the Mariner is the crown stem has an orange highlight so you don’t miss it if the crown is out and unscrewed. First mechanical watch I ever owned (cheap but sentimental as I’d found it in a dead relative’s drawer) was ruined because I jumped in the pool with the crown sticking out (I was a younger then).


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Nice looking watch. It looks like it would dress up well. I’m sure it’s a higher-quality watch than, say, an IWC Aquatimer, another luxury (not as luxurious) compressor dive watch. I would prefer it to a submariner.

As a dive watch person who leans more toward tool-ish dive watches, i might sacrifice some quality in favor of a compressor that’s still very nice and a little more my style.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

My Own Personal Melania said:


> Same except one my favorite aspects of the Mariner is the crown stem has an orange highlight so you don’t miss it if the crown is out and unscrewed. First mechanical watch I ever owned (cheap but sentimental as I’d found it in a dead relative’s drawer) was ruined because I jumped in the pool with the crown sticking out (I was a younger then).


Very true, this model doesn't have the screw down crown of the Mariner Date blue dial model, however, I believe I could discipline myself around that potential for error.

Check it out in motion. Simply gorgeous. This might be my new favorite of the current green dial market.

Polaris Date Green


----------



## Skyjoe (Jun 24, 2017)

Awesome watch! I


ryanb741 said:


> Green dial is Ltd to 100 pieces and long sold out


This watch is not limited to 100 pieces. The first 100 watched are reserved for online orders.









Jaeger-LeCoultre Polaris Date Green Gradient - Hands-On, Specs & Price


A gradient deep green dial for JLC's vintage-inspired dive watch. We go hands-on with the new Jaeger-LeCoultre Polaris Date Green.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Lots of money on a watch that you’re not 100% about 🤔
> 
> I am a fan of JLC and own a Reverso which is great, but have no experience of their other models.
> 
> That one looks lovely though.


I get that but I wasn’t 100% about any watch until I was. Really want to see one in the flesh.


----------



## Cayenne06 (Aug 16, 2018)

I have owned 3 JLCs over the years (none now) and am anxious to get another. This is the one that I’m most intrigued with. I too am curious about this piece “in the metal” since there are no ADs near me. I think it would look great with the new Polaris AC RG blue rubber strap (same size lugs).


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

WhiskeyTengu said:


> Not quite.
> 
> *AVAILABILITY & PRICE*
> The Jaeger-LeCoultre Polaris Date Green Gradient (reference Q906863J) is released as a special, non-limited edition that will be exclusively available from the brand’s official boutiques. But *before it hits stores, the 100 first pieces will be reserved for Jaeger-LeCoultre’s e-commerce platform*. It is priced at *EUR 8,700* excluding taxes.
> ...


Ah I stand corrected, thanks for putting me straight


----------



## chatman (Feb 11, 2020)

It's a lot more money but I swung for the Memovox. Thicker than the base Mariner but very well proportioned and distinct from just about anything out there except maybe the Breguet Marine alarm musicale. 

Memovox is a super useful complication that is very much in JLC's DNA - and it's one that you can actually feel _and_ see. How often do you get that in a 300M diver?


----------



## Cayenne06 (Aug 16, 2018)

I was just told by my SA at the JLC AD I use that this watch is now boutique only. Anyone else heard this?


----------



## roachjl (Mar 17, 2011)

The Green version is boutique only. I hadn’t heard that about the Mariner Date and Memovox. I do know of folks that have gotten them from AD.


----------



## Cayenne06 (Aug 16, 2018)

I’ve spoken to 2 AD and 1 Boutique and am getting different stories, however it appears the Mariner date will be discontinued, but is available now for a limited time through the boutique only. Did not ask about the Memovox. If anyone else has anymore information please share.


----------



## mangjoe (Nov 4, 2014)

I have seen both Mariner Date and Memovox at ADs. I have a Memovox on order at the Boutique and did not hear its being discontinued.


----------



## chatman (Feb 11, 2020)

I got my Mariner Memovox at an AD. Had not heard that the Mariner date was being discontinued but it would not surprise me. It costs more than the base Polaris for upgrades that (perhaps?) not enough people are willing to pay for. Those same upgrades are present in the Mariner Memovox but the substantial increase in cost ensures that JLC recoups its investment in building limited quantities of the alarm piece (which is increasingly hard to get even at ADs - I waited 8 months for mine).


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

I like the idea of the memovox but the thickness puts me off that a bit. I’d want it to fit under a shirt cuff.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

PeteJ said:


> I like the idea of the memovox but the thickness puts me off that a bit. I’d want it to fit under a shirt cuff.


This is interesting considering you have a Sea-Dweller on your wish list. Both of which are divers, just with one being able to go down significantly greater depths than the other.


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

WhiskeyTengu said:


> This is interesting considering you have a Sea-Dweller on your wish list. Both of which are divers, just with one being able to go down significantly greater depths than the other.


Dude, you know that people can like and want different things for different reasons, right?


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

That wish list… I find people’s reference to it amazing. It isn’t like the American constitution, it changes to reflect reality, just that it isn’t captured here.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

PeteJ said:


> Dude, you know that people can like and want different things for different reasons, right?


That's absurd. Stop acting like you have a choice in the matter and submit to WUS reasoning already. If you like the thickness of SeaDweller, thou shall love the thickness of the Memovox 😂

This is the way.


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

WhiskeyTengu said:


> That's absurd. Stop acting like you have a choice in the matter and submit to WUS reasoning already. If you like the thickness of SeaDweller, thou shall love the thickness of the Memovox 😂
> 
> This is the way.
> 
> View attachment 16661076


And this rather curious young gentleman, is showing us why we shouldn’t let the kids eat paint chips from the wall.


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

In fact, where’s that button….


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

PeteJ said:


> And this rather curious young gentleman, is showing us why we shouldn’t let the kids eat paint chips from the wall.


Wow, you're a fun one aren't you?


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

WhiskeyTengu said:


> Wow, you're a fun one aren't you?


Well yes…. I‘m sure people in your country just love being told their own minds by total strangers. I’m sure that goes down an absolute treat. You’re right, I’m being so unreasonable. I should love what you’ve said. The idea of being told what I want is so inviting, so warm, so friendly that I’m actually taken aback, now that I think about it, by how many people have an irrational loathing of it.

Thank god you were here to sort my life out for me.

Thank mate. You’re a star.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

PeteJ said:


> Well yes…. I‘m sure people in your country just love being told their own minds by total strangers. I’m sure that goes down an absolute treat. You’re right, I’m being so unreasonable. I should love what you’ve said. The idea of being told what I want is so inviting, so warm, so friendly that I’m actually taken aback, now that I think about it, by how many people have an irrational loathing of it.
> 
> Thank god you were here to sort my life out for me.
> 
> Thank mate. You’re a star.


Ok, sir I believe you and I got off to a very huge misunderstanding.

I was actually very interested in hearing why you wouldn't like the SeaDweller to slip under the cuff, considering the similar thickness, but looking back that makes it a Submariner. Perhaps my wording left you biased by your own interpretation of what you thought my tone might have been, but I assure you it was not anything insulting.

There was no intent to be insulting of your choices whatsoever, and despite being taken aback by the abrasiveness of your initial response, I intended to difuse by injecting a slight bit of humor that seems to have gone over your head, because I was acknowledging your point, believe it or not.

Not sure what's got you all up in a fuss, but you have a good day, sir. I love JLC, and was enjoying the discussion up until...well whatever you thought this was.


----------



## roachjl (Mar 17, 2011)

I just want to talk about watches…


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

roachjl said:


> I just want to talk about watches…


This thread is heading for a ‘lighten up Francis‘ moment.


----------



## Cayenne06 (Aug 16, 2018)

PeteJ said:


> This thread is heading for a ‘lighten up Francis‘ moment.


Please. i also just want to discuss the Polaris Mariner Date. Guys, take it outside.


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

Does anyone here actually have one?

Could be a huge winner if it’s not particularly common…


----------



## fuigo168 (May 14, 2017)

I have been wearing the perpetual calendar as a daily since I got it. The dimension is great. It’s got the right amount of shining parts to it. It’s great to go to work with. Useful info on the dial. I also wear it on weekends with my kids. Great for on the fly timing of random stuff with my boys. I jump into the pool with it. I just went on a hike with it. 

I also have the Memovox. It’s a bit thicker, but it is equally enjoyable.

I also have the green dial incoming. That’s how much I love this line.


----------



## Cayenne06 (Aug 16, 2018)

PeteJ said:


> Does anyone here actually have one?
> 
> Could be a huge winner if it’s not particularly common…


I hope to have a Mariner date by the end of the week. Was fortunate to locate one from an AD. I’m almost certain this piece is being phased out now. I’ll be glad to post photos when it arrives. Also ordered the blue rubber strap from the current Polaris PC.


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

fuigo168 said:


> I have been wearing the perpetual calendar as a daily since I got it. The dimension is great. It’s got the right amount of shining parts to it. It’s great to go to work with. Useful info on the dial. I also wear it on weekends with my kids. Great for on the fly timing of random stuff with my boys. I jump into the pool with it. I just went on a hike with it.
> 
> I also have the Memovox. It’s a bit thicker, but it is equally enjoyable.
> 
> I also have the green dial incoming. That’s how much I love this line.


Please share some pictures and initial thoughts when the green dial arrives!


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

Cayenne06 said:


> I hope to have a Mariner date by the end of the week. Was fortunate to locate one from an AD. I’m almost certain this piece is being phased out now. I’ll be glad to post photos when it arrives. Also ordered the blue rubber strap from the current Polaris PC.


Yes please!


----------



## Cayenne06 (Aug 16, 2018)

It has arrived:


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

Cool watch. Wears on the large side. And, I found the blue disk to be a bit too shiny for me. The sizing in the automatic (41) is better. But, yes, it is missing a little spunk. If the green has a lower depth rating, is it thinner?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

Cayenne06 said:


> It has arrived:
> View attachment 16671189


That is very tasty.

What do you think having worn it a while?


----------



## Cayenne06 (Aug 16, 2018)

PeteJ said:


> That is very tasty.
> 
> What do you think having worn it a while?
> 
> The dial is lovely. The watch does wear larger than it measures. The minimal bezel makes the dial look large, even though lug to lug is 48.5mm. With the steel bracelet it has some mass, weighing 155 grams. I have a 7.25” wrist, and would not recommend it for a wrist smaller than 7”, unless you really like a big watch. I’m anxious to try it on the incoming blue rubber JLC strap.


----------



## Cayenne06 (Aug 16, 2018)

Have some new shoes on the way for the Polaris Mariner. Will post pics as soon as they arrive.


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

I’m off into London tomorrow and I’m planning to take a look at the Polaris Mariner in person. Looking forward to it.


----------



## chatman (Feb 11, 2020)

To the OP's question about how the Polaris compares to Omega or Rolex, I'd say very favorably. The Polaris Mariner model has decent water resistance and robust build every bit as good as an Omega Seamaster or Rolex Submariner. Where the Mariner is better (IMO) is:
1. The balance of polished and brushed surfaces and the edges between them. Somehow JLC manages to make the Polaris look less "tool" like and more "luxury tool;"
2. Movement finishing. On a Rolex you can't see it, and versus Omega there's more movement to see given the skeletonized rotors, and I find the finishing and variations in patterns to be more interesting than Omega's excellent movements;
3. Dial presence. The giant box sapphire basically makes most of what faces you a dial, and that elevates the watch visually in a way that Omega and Rolex pieces with their external rotating bezels can't easily match;
4. Quirky features, such as the internal rotating bezel and unique complications like Memovox alarm or perpetual calendars; 
5. Fastener flexibility if you get a piece equipped with JLC's quick-release lug adapter. 
6. Clasp, at least as compared to Omega. It's a subtle dual action clasp with nice micro-adjust.
7. Texture variation on the dial - these dials with their multiple finishes are much more interesting than any Submariner, Seamaster 300, or Sea-Dweller dial IMO. The applied indices and metal-rimmed numerals around the lume is also super classy and looks very upscale.

Downsides? The polished surfaces visibly scratch very easily. At 42mm, they're also pretty large, especially since the dial reads as really huge. Some models (Memovox) are also pretty thick, though the thickness doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

I got out to a JLC boutique last week. I tried the date model on… I have to say I was enormously impressed.

As a long time wearer of Rolex and Omega, the finishing a build quality of the JLC was just a little cut above. It’s difficult to describe how, exactly, but there was a polish, a finesse to the appearance and the feel of the Polaris that the Omega and Rolex equivalents just don’t have.

The bracelet was more dainty with its relatively slim links (using pins and not screws, which I don’t like as much) but conversely the case was thicker and though it felt beefy, somehow it was more intricate.

The dial is a matter of taste always but I was impressed with the legibility and the clarity. Very important to me now. I’m ordinarily not a fan of internal bezels - I find them fidgety. This one was no different - it was fidgety and I didn’t feel able to do it while wearing the watch, which would be a problem. However, it was impressively robust to use. The salesman sold the diver angle hard but in truth you wouldn’t be able to set this with gloves and so this isn’t a realistic diver’s watch.

The case back, though which I could see the movement, was a nice touch, but this always thickness and so while it’s a lovely movement to behold, I’d sooner save on thickness.

It wore very large given all the real estate available on the dial - I quite liked that, particularly given the way the light hit the dial.

However…. As a daily wearer it has two challenges for me. Firstly I’m not a fan of pins… they aren’t right or wrong, they just aren’t me. Then there’s the thickness. Because of how large it presents, it wore very thick to me. I wear my daily watch with everything, including suits and I don’t have a dress watch. So this would have to slip under a cuff… and it would struggle without having a cuff cut.

In short, a beautiful and wonderfully made watch that is most definitely a cut above the more ordinary offerings from the usual suspects.

It couldn’t be my daily driver but when I’m more wealthy and have a collection, I could see myself buying one.


----------



## Cayenne06 (Aug 16, 2018)

The new strap has arrived. Couple of pictures, one inside and one outside to show the dial in different light.


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

Cayenne06 said:


> The new strap has arrived. Couple of pictures, one inside and one outside to show the dial in different light.
> View attachment 16772083
> View attachment 16772084


I love that combination.Looks great!


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

Cayenne06 said:


> The new strap has arrived. Couple of pictures, one inside and one outside to show the dial in different light.
> View attachment 16772083
> View attachment 16772084


Looks very tasty on that strap, good buy.


----------



## Cayenne06 (Aug 16, 2018)

One more…


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

Cayenne06 said:


> One more…
> 
> View attachment 16772091


STOP!!! I really want a Polaris but have to wait until 2023 before I can purchase another watch. I can’t stand this. These photos are driving me crazy. Hmmmm, marriage or Polaris?


----------



## JaguarXE (6 mo ago)

Hello, I decided to register to the forum because of this thread (was a member over a decade ago or so). I am also interested in the Polaris Mariner, either the blue dial or the new green with rubber strap. I went to JLC boutique during COVID and compared the watch against my Explorer. I am fine with the 42mm case and I guess also with the thickness. I love the dial! Although the lugs do spread out a bit, at least in the blue version that comes with steel bracelet. I haven’t tried the one with rubber strap so don’t know how that wears. Cayenne06 has great photos on that.

Sliding the watch under a shirt cuff would be difficult, you can see how tight the cuff looks around my wrist. Then again, this is not a dress watch. For that I have my MUT Moon.

















My wrist is around 18cm.

Thanks!


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

JaguarXE said:


> Hello, I decided to register to the forum because of this thread (was a member over a decade ago or so). I am also interested in the Polaris Mariner, either the blue dial or the new green with rubber strap. I went to JLC boutique during COVID and compared the watch against my Explorer. I am fine with the 42mm case and I guess also with the thickness. I love the dial! Although the lugs do spread out a bit, at least in the blue version that comes with steel bracelet. I haven’t tried the one with rubber strap so don’t know how that wears. Cayenne06 has great photos on that.
> 
> Sliding the watch under a shirt cuff would be difficult, you can see how tight the cuff looks around my wrist. Then again, this is not a dress watch. For that I have my MUT Moon.
> View attachment 16779204
> ...


The Mariner Date (non-Memovox) has a case (13.92 mm) that is a bit thicker than that of the green date Polaris (13.1 mm). The plain non-date Polaris is thinner still at 11.2 mm. In terms of fitting it under a shirt sleeve, I would think the rubber band is thinner than the steel bracelet.

The JLC website is unclear whether a tool is needed to change the bracelet. It may be that the more recent production models do come with a quick-change feature.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I got the bug for the Polaris Mariner, and found one a few months used at my AD. So on 12 Aug I will be trading my Polaris for the Mariner. I have to expectorate some $ or add something in trade, but I find the Mariner ore desirable due to its larger size, locking bezel and different dial.


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

Rodentman said:


> I got the bug for the Polaris Mariner, and found one a few months used at my AD. So on 12 Aug I will be trading my Polaris for the Mariner. I have to expectorate some $ or add something in trade, but I find the Mariner ore desirable due to its larger size, locking bezel and different dial.


Congratulations! This is on my wish list. I was also looking at the Polaris Automatic but keep veering toward the Mariner because of the dial - the combination of the blues and orange, as well as the hands. My main "concern," if you can even call it that, is the thickness of the case and how it will feel on my wrist.

Please post your impressions when you receive it. And, of course, a photo. 😀


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I shall do so. I like larger and thicker watches so it's right up my alley. As it comes only on the bracelet I have to buy the deployant to use my JLC straps with it. Maybe the AD will toss it in the deal. Probably not!


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

Reubin said:


> The Mariner Date (non-Memovox) has a case (13.92 mm) that is a bit thicker than that of the green date Polaris (13.1 mm). The plain non-date Polaris is thinner still at 11.2 mm. In terms of fitting it under a shirt sleeve, I would think the rubber band is thinner than the steel bracelet.
> 
> The JLC website is unclear whether a tool is needed to change the bracelet. It may be that the more recent production models do come with a quick-change feature.


I wonder why the thickness is different between the green and blue? They use the exact same movement, and the blue just has an extra 100M of WR and the screw down crown that operates the inner bezel, so that's really interesting. Must be a tolerance requirement to achieve that extra 100M WR I suppose.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Here it is. The AD ordered a deployant from jlc so I can use my straps. I probably have something I can use in my boxes of parts. It's a splendid watch!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Looks nice and well built. Just not the image i conjure when i think JLC.


----------



## watch.vana (9 mo ago)

Cayenne06 said:


> The new strap has arrived. Couple of pictures, one inside and one outside to show the dial in different light.
> View attachment 16772083
> View attachment 16772084


Where did you order the strap from? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cayenne06 (Aug 16, 2018)

watch.vana said:


> Where did you order the strap from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From the JLC Boutique in NYC.


----------

